# Anyone own a A3 2.0 TDI Sport?New Shape A3 Next Year Rumour?



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello, I'm a new girl to this site. All looks very interesting though. 
I currently drive an S3 which is superb but I'm thinking about selling it to get an new shape A3 2.0 tdi sport (it's slightly more economical - boring I know), I haven't test drove one yet and was wondering if anyone can tell me about the drive. Anyone interested in purchasing my beautiful S3 - please contact me.

Also, some-one mentioned they might be bringing out a newer shape A3 next year? Is there any truth in this?


----------



## Craigos (May 3, 2004)

Hi,

I took delivery of my new A3 2.0 Tdi Sport about 3 or 4 weeks ago and to date I'm very pleased with it. 

Most of what you read in this and other forums about the new A3 2.0 Tdi Sport I find to be quite accurate. The steering does indeed lack feel... though the new multi link rear suspension can certainly be felt when turning in hard into medium speed bends. I don't believe the new A3 has passive rear steer but it certainly feels like it does. The engine as would be expected is very good indeed... especialy at higher revs where it is suprisingly smooth... maybe this is due to the new 16 valve head. The car is fast but doesn't actualy feel as fast as it is due to the very linear power delivery. One criticism I have read of the Sport variant is the overly harsh ride though I have to say I totaly disagree with this and think if anything it could do with being slightly firmer, but then the roads around where I live are very smooth so I guess in certain coutries it could prove a little uncomfortable.

The quility of the interior and the exterior shutlines are faultless, but then if you own an S3 I guess you don't need telling about the virtues of the Audi mark.

The BOSE sound system is good but could be a lot better. Most of the power seems to be fed through the front door speakers and as I normaly prefer a little rear bias this is not that good for me. The speakers in the rear are actualy appaling in their quality and I have a hard time believing that these are actualy BOSE units. As for the boot mounted Subwoofer... I can't seem to hear or feel this at all. Is it there? I need to check one day. :?

I opted for the 6 Speed Manual as I was not overly impressed with the DSG Box which I had to test for a couple of hours. I prefer to shift cogs myself and save over a grand in the process.

There is indeed a facelifted version of the 3 door A3 coming out early next year. This will esentialy have the same face and extended options list and engine choice as the 5 Door A3 Sportwagon that is being released in September. This obviously means it will receive the same Mono Grill as the new A6. I'm glad I received mine with the current face as I think it is far prettier and not as aggresive.

If your not in a rush then you could do worse than book a ticket to Geneva next March on good old Easy Jet and take a look at the new Audi TT that is due to debut there. I shall certainly be there taking a look... in the meantime I'm enjoying playing with all that torque up in the mountains


----------



## Jamie Waterhouse (Aug 5, 2004)

Regarding the new shape 3-door, I have heard various dates as to when this is being released. I e-mailed Audi UK a few weeks ago and was told that the single frame grill was going to be introduced in the second half of next year. Has this been put forward now as you mentioned that this was going to be introduced early next year?

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Craigos (May 3, 2004)

Hi Jamie,

Yes, I think you are probably correct. From more recent stuff I have read over the last few days I think it will be in the second half of next year. The later the better as it will make my car an 'old model' which isn't good... though I still don't like the new face and becouse of this will be defecting to the new BMW 3 Series Coupe when this is released for my next car I think. I've read that the A4 will get the single frame grill early next year.


----------



## |3eegrich (Aug 20, 2004)

I think from what I am told the new A3 is going to get some exterior changes like the front grill and the rear lighting on the new sportsback is going to be common across the whole car range in time.

Not sure of any other changes to be honest but I picked this info up from a friend.


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the info on the New A3 2.0 TDI Sport. I actually managed to test-drive one for a few hours last weekend and I think your description was very accurate. Although having owned three A3â€™s now, I believe that the quality has slipped very slightly. I noticed it just opening the doors and boot etc it didnâ€™t seem to feel quite as solid as the old model. Also, the central locking was nosier but the sales chap informed me that this is in order to meet Thatchamâ€™s requirements - but then again he could just be saying that! Overall though it was a very nice car to drive and pretty much what I expected, it hasnâ€™t put me off of purchasing one anyway.

I also asked them about the new facelift A3 (with A6 type grille) and he said it would be released early part of next year. He also mentioned that the whole Audi range would eventually have this type of grille. I may well hang on for it; personally I think it looks better.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Rear lights WILL NOT change to match sportback. Sback to keep them as a delineation.


----------

